# Howdy from Texas!



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Hello! I am new!
I live in the DFW area and I train and instruct at a local stable. I'm one of those English folks....I know, I don't belong in Texas. I raise mostly paints and as my name suggests I love palominos!

Here are some pics...
Stetson









Sugar









Lady










..and Cinnamon is in my avitar!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Beautiful horses!

Welcome to the forum and happy posting!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! What cute horses.  
Have fun posting!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Welcome, I'm from Arkansas! :wink: 

Beautiful horses!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the horse forum!
I love your horses!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Thanks everybody! Lady is my girl, she looks kind of ribby in these pics, she grows so fast I can't keep weight on her. She's 14.1h and she's just barely 3. Stetson is my little shorty, we're going to the paint show next year, Cinnamon and Sugar are in training, full sisters out of my Colonel Freckles mare. Sugar is 2 and Cinnamon is 3...huge aren't they?

Anyway, that's for your comments, see you on the forum.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Look forward to seeing you around!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey, good to see you here!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Hey Arrow, I think a lot of the horse.comers are here!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey there....another refugee here too!


----------



## VAHorseGurl (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeap  

Refugee here too. :lol: 

Glad to see you again Palogal! 

~Kerri & Pete


----------

